# What to expect?



## Minivini (May 2, 2014)

Just wondering (and I know Adobe is loathe to divulge even the smallest hints) what components from desktop LR are to make the transition to mobile? 

We we all know that ratings are coming (thank goodness). Will we get a little more "depth" in tuning abilities (for example a scaled down correction brush for selective exposure and/or sharpening)? 

I have to say, as a beta LR user and subsequent addict, the morning this was released on the App Store I went out and bought an iPad Mini Retina. I've been an iPhone user since day one, but I'm a PC guy. I bought a Surface Pro over a year ago and love it, but this combination of app/desktop synchronization is very exciting as a photographer!

I recently gave up my 30 year Nikon habit and migrated to Fuji. I have a few Fuji X bodies and their excellent glass and haven't looked back. With the adoption of the X-T1 and their great camera app, I can fairly efficiently work from camera > iPad > PC, though a few tweaks would be welcomed. Being able to go directly into LR from the camera would be the biggest benefit, but just the ability to get images quickly onto my iPad is huge compared with just a few months ago! 

Looking forward to seeing this app develop far into the future!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 2, 2014)

It's not set in stone yet - they're taking into account all the user feedback in making the decisions. It is exciting though, isn't it!


----------

